# Lusidia discolor



## Gideon (Sep 25, 2006)

*Ludisia discolor*

I just love these, I have a stack of them...everytime I see one for sale, I get another

*Ludisia discolor*


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 25, 2006)

kool... what varieties do you have other than the...ummm, what's that one called? i have one similar to that, and the typical, reddish veined one. i want an alba (or is it album?)....
any other types you know?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 25, 2006)

I have the alba (several...), probably a few to spare, or Oak Hill sells them. It is quite beautiful. I think Gideon's is what we would call over here 'Ludisia discolor v. nigrescens'. Or similar to it. That is harder to find (and why I don't have it).


----------



## Gideon (Sep 25, 2006)

As rob said it is Ludisia discolor var. nigricans...and it is the only type I have unfortunately...they are full up in our area as it is the only one I see for sale


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 25, 2006)

Isn't that weird? I've seen the nigrescens variety offered in various places on the interweb, but never in person around here. I don't know if the variety we have has a name, but it is as common as Michigan dirt... Looks like this.






And just for giggles, another cool jewel orchid, Macodes petola


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2006)

My Macodes petola is in spike!


----------



## Mahon (Sep 25, 2006)

I thought the single-lined form of _Ludisia discolor_ was '_var. odina_'? Or is this another variety? There are MANY forms of this species, I have even seen one without veining...

Nice clump Gideon! =)

-PM


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

Damn. I'm confused and cannot get beyond the name! Is it Ludisia or Lusidia? I had thought the former?


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 25, 2006)

Ludisia


----------

